# Just another Hooded Nib Fountain pen



## ldb2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is a Hooded nib FP made from Aluminum and Brass with a nib and feed and aerometric filler from a Chinese , Hero 616 , a Parker 51 look a like . I love this design and the Hero donor nibs/feeds write very nicely after a quick tune up . I used the sac and pressure bar from the Hero also (I forgot to take pictures of the filler system , I will post them over the weekend ) . 
I'm still working on the shape of the hood but I'm quite happy with how these are turning out . I did a little different finish on this pen . I normally do a high polish finish on my metal pens but hate the fingerprints so I did a satin finish instead , I still think it looks like I didn't finish it so to offset that look I left high polish rings around the ends of the cap , the center end of the body , at the ends of the section with the nib end at an angle and the brass centerband/coupler .




 



 



 



 





As always , comments welcome .


----------



## el_d (Nov 25, 2009)

Very Sweet Butch. Love that one. Great polished rings.


----------



## Jim15 (Nov 25, 2009)

That is an impressive pen, great job.


----------



## fiferb (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome! That'a about all I can say but I'll say it again, Awesome!


----------



## skiprat (Nov 25, 2009)

That is excellent work Butch. :biggrinefinetely one of my favourites of yours. Please tell how you masked the blank to seperate the shiny from the satin finishing. You got a very clean edge between them and I'd be very surprised if you just used tape to mask.


----------



## Rollerbob (Nov 25, 2009)

Butch, that is just crazy. I really like the hooded part and the finish,as well. I too would like to know how you seperated the your finish.


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 25, 2009)

This is handmade???  Wow, I have a LONG way to go......


----------



## mbroberg (Nov 25, 2009)

Beautiful!  Amazing!


----------



## Druid (Nov 25, 2009)

Excellent work Butch, stunning!


----------



## CaptG (Nov 25, 2009)

Awesome looking pen Butch.  You have done it AGAIN.


----------



## artme (Nov 25, 2009)

I'm envious of your skills Butch. Great pen!!


----------



## wdcav1952 (Nov 25, 2009)

jasontg99 said:


> This is handmade???  Wow, I have a LONG way to go......



Jason, compared to Butch, a great many of us have a LOOOOOOONG way to go!

From an old Navy vet, thanks for your service.  I did two Med cruises, but didn't know about pen turning in the '70's (probably Ed4Copies is the only one old enough to be pen turning back then!) so regrettably I didn't collect any wood from my travels.

*Interesting enough, the spellcheck suggests Endoscopies to replace Ed4Copies.  Ah, if only Ed's name was Colin!* :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## thewishman (Nov 25, 2009)

Very nice pen. The clip looks a bit different - is the V at the bottom sharper than your past clips? It looks good.


----------



## ldb2000 (Nov 25, 2009)

Thanks for the kind words everyone . 
Skippy , you guessed it ... I just masked it off and then hit the pen with 0000 steel wool . You have to be careful not to get a catch on the tape , at 3000 rpm the steel wool gets wrapped up really quick :beat-up::redface:
Bob , see above :biggrin:
Jason , hang around this place and look at what everyone is doing and you will get there faster then you think . The IAP has been the greatest knowledge resource I have ever been lucky enough to find . 

I love working with brass and aluminum , they are very predictable materials to work with . They turn easily and are very strong even when turned very thin . The only thing I don't like about them is finishing them . They look great when polished to a mirror shine but they are fingerprint magnets . I really don't like the brushed satin look by itself , it just looks like I didn't bother finishing it . Parker used brushed satin finishes on some of their Flighter series pens and they incorporated the polished ends which gives it a finished look so I just borrowed the idea .
I will be posting a couple of pictures of the Aerometric filling set up soon .


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 26, 2009)

That is too funny.  Sorry Ed!  


*Interesting enough, the spellcheck suggests Endoscopies to replace Ed4Copies. Ah, if only Ed's name was Colin!* :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:[/quote]


----------



## jasontg99 (Nov 26, 2009)

I can not agree with you more, Butch.  You have already helped me (wood dyes with food coloring).  The people here are amazing and extremely helpful for people like me who are new to penturning.  I am so glad I accidentally found this site (find it while searching for chittum burl).  Thanks again, Butch.  Hopefully one day I can post something as intriguing as your work.


Hang around this place and look at what everyone is doing and you will get there faster then you think . The IAP has been the greatest knowledge resource I have ever been lucky enough to find .


----------



## mickr (Nov 27, 2009)

that is ust the cat's pajamas:biggrin:


----------



## CSue (Nov 27, 2009)

What a nice piece of work, Butch.  I am always amazed by the simplicity and beauty of your creations.  Each pen is so unique and quite inventive.  Personally, I really like the satin look with the banding as you've done here.  The hooded nib is really cool!


----------



## workinforwood (Nov 27, 2009)

It's very stunning Butch.  The banding with the brass and the polished aluminum next to the matte finish was a very nice touch!


----------



## Ligget (Nov 27, 2009)

Yet another awesome creation Butch, you give many folks in this forum inspiration to get to the next level including me. Wish I could spend more time in my shop experimenting, I have so many things on my to try list!!


----------

